# hunting partners needed



## DangerDave

Hey everyone, my names Dave, im originally from clyde but moved up to whites landing a few months back. I'm a very avid hunter and fisherman and my friends dabble in both but nothing like I do. I am very big into all kinds of hunting and a few years back I took up waterfowl and now I have a boat with a blind and decoys and lay out blind and what not. My father and friend kent have goose and duck calls but aren't really into hunting as often as I do so I'll be looking for a hunting partner, someone else blowing a call and spreading decoys and helping handle the boat. I'm 23 and work afternoon shift so will probably be hunting mornings and weekends. I want someone who is safe with their firearm and has atleast some experience and knows how to call. Also someone who is respectful of the environment and wildlife, every life taken has value. No broke back mountain **** either, im a big guy and will throw you a beating


----------



## Hackle

DangerDave said:


> Hey everyone, my names Dave, im originally from clyde but moved up to whites landing a few months back. I'm a very avid hunter and fisherman and my friends dabble in both but nothing like I do. I am very big into all kinds of hunting and a few years back I took up waterfowl and now I have a boat with a blind and decoys and lay out blind and what not. My father and friend kent have goose and duck calls but aren't really into hunting as often as I do so I'll be looking for a hunting partner, someone else blowing a call and spreading decoys and helping handle the boat. I'm 23 and work afternoon shift so will probably be hunting mornings and weekends. I want someone who is safe with their firearm and has atleast some experience and knows how to call. Also someone who is respectful of the environment and wildlife, every life taken has value. No broke back mountain **** either, im a big guy and will throw you a beating


Dave
I'm a retired I am also a disabled combat vet but with that said I can still handle a shotgun and I continue to run 5 plus mikes at least 6 days a week. In other words I can handle it. I also am looking for a serious hunting partner. Let me know. And as far as broke back. After you beat him I'll rub salt in the wounds.


----------



## DangerDave

Hackle said:


> Dave
> I'm a retired I am also a disabled combat vet but with that said I can still handle a shotgun and I continue to run 5 plus mikes at least 6 days a week. In other words I can handle it. I also am looking for a serious hunting partner. Let me know. And as far as broke back. After you beat him I'll rub salt in the wounds.


Well where are you from hackle?


----------



## Hackle

Granville ohio. In the middle of the state


DangerDave said:


> Well where are you from hackle?[/Q


----------



## DangerDave

Hackle said:


> Granville ohio. In the middle of the state


Have you been waterfowl Hunting before? And were you wounded in combat?


----------



## Hackle

DangerDave said:


> Have you been waterfowl Hunting before? And were you wounded in combat?


I have been waterfowl hunting since I was 12. I started with an H&R single shot 16 ga. I took many ducks with that gun. And yes I was wounded in combat.


----------



## DangerDave

Well send me a text, I'd love to go out with ya on the water!! 4196508489


----------



## Hackle

DangerDave said:


> Well send me a text, I'd love to go out with ya on the water!! 4196508489


Dave
I have a few honey spots about 20 miles from me. I use a hunting kayak to work my way into swamps and areas created by beaver dams Not many people know about it because you have to work to get to it but guess what? That is where the ducks go particularly late season. 
I'll send you a text. I use a12 gage auto and a pump sometimes I know someone who is selling an Ithica 10 gage. What are your thoughts on 10 gage for geese?


----------



## DangerDave

Hackle said:


> Dave
> I have a few honey spots about 20 miles from me. I use a hunting kayak to work my way into swamps and areas created by beaver dams Not many people know about it because you have to work to get to it but guess what? That is where the ducks go particularly late season.
> I'll send you a text. I use a12 gage auto and a pump sometimes I know someone who is selling an Ithica 10 gage. What are your thoughts on 10 gage for geese?


It will kill them just as dead as a 12, just gives you more shot density. I'd like a 10 but im gonna keep my workhorse 835 for now.


----------



## catchin'limits

PM me sometime. Looking to get back up on the big water since I moved back. Been hunting long time worked for a decoy company I'll fill ya in.


----------

